# RIP Sherlock, the world's only Consulting Hedgehog



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

My beautiful lovebug Sherlock passed away this morning. He was a wonderful hedgehog and we bonded from the first day he came to live with me. I got to share my life with him for two years, and he will be extremely missed. Here are some pictures of him through his time with me.

first day home, "Who are you? Where am I?" 









Warming up "Ohhh, what's that?"









After a week, "I love you, Mom" 









"Ahhh, sunlight!" 









"What a great adventure!" 









"Just keep swimming, just keep swimming!"









"Thanks for taking care of me mom, I love you." 









I love you too, Sherlock. I miss you.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. he looks like such a beautiful boy. i can see how much you loved and cared for him. 
RIP, Sherlock


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy! I am so sorry for the loss of Sherlock. He had a wonderful life with you. It's easy to see how much you loved him and how much he loved being near to his Mom.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww  *hugs* so sorry for your loss! I was really hoping he was going to start eating again for you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry.  He was such a beautiful boy and very much loved.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

We've both lost a precious little one today. I'm so sorry, I know the pain you are feeling right now, and I am with you in thought. Sherlock was a gorgeous boy, and obviously loved you very much. Sending you lots of hugs and well wishes


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

He's so cute and full of love, I'm so sorry for your loss. <3


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry  He was an adorable hedgie, and you guys obviously loved each other very much! Sending positive energy your way -Hugs-


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

What a lovely memorial to little Sherlock. He was obviously so well loved and cared for.
Rest in peace little Sherlock.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He was one of my many forum favorites and he will be missed by all, big hugs.
RIP sweet Sherlock


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I gasped out loud when I saw the thread and started crying looking at his pictures. RIP Sherlock, you handsome boy. You'll be missed so much on here. Keep an eye out on your mama and brother and may you have all your favorite foods over the Rainbow Bridge, you picky monster! <3


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

He's so beautiful :O You were very lucky to share your life with such a handsome young man . I know he had the best life a hedgehog could!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle and I are sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Sherlock.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's been a tough day, but something was obviously very wrong and he hasn't been himself the past few days, so maybe it was just time and at least he's not suffering anymore.

I have to say that the clinic I went to was absolutely wonderful. The staff were all very sweet and supportive and gave me hugs even though it was my first time through the doors. And they were very professional helping me get everything sorted and geting cremation organized. I'm very grateful to them for helping me hold everything together when all I could do was fall apart.


----------



## barrettlynn (Jul 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful set of photos, you can sure tell you loved him very much. isn't it amazing how these wonderful little creatures come into our live and fill it with so much love. thoughts to you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear he passed. I really enjoyed seeing and hearing his stories. Thank u for sharing him with everyone.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry for your loose!!!! I had high hopes he would turn around for you     I hope that Watson might be abele to consol you in some way


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Watson seems to be pleased to have all the worms for himself... I wonder how much he realizes that his "big brother" is gone. But it helps to have him here to console me. There has been much cuddling with Watson and my cat, Gypsy. I spent most of saturday in bed with the two of them.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so, so very sorry! It has been ages since I was last on the forums, and I gasped out loud when I saw this. I have always loved your gorgeous photos of handsome Sherlock. I hope Watson and your cat are providing some fuzzy animal comfort through this. Remember all the great times you had with him and how much he loved you. You took care of him, now he is watching over you.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

It breaks my heart to read this. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you were very good to him, he surely had a wonderful life with you.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Sending love and hugs. Such sad news. xxxx


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sar-uh said:


> It breaks my heart to read this. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you were very good to him, he surely had a wonderful life with you.
> 
> You are in my thoughts.


Thanks Sarah. I have to say I'm really glad that you and I discussed vets for so long because it was Parkside that I went to and I was so impressed with how he and I were treated there - with such respect and dignity and sympathy. So thank you for that.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> Thanks Sarah. I have to say I'm really glad that you and I discussed vets for so long because it was Parkside that I went to and I was so impressed with how he and I were treated there - with such respect and dignity and sympathy. So thank you for that.


I'm glad you checked them out. They are so kind and understanding.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

